# Range Report G19 and G30



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I am by no means a great shot nor do I claim to be. Decided it was time to hit the range today and try out the new G19 and G30. First off both guns ran great as should be expected. Not a single hitch at all. I have come to the conclusion though that I should only take one gun at a time to the range. Trying to test 2 guns out of different calibers has it's challenges. I'm really not sure what each gun can do for sure. Each had their own hold on the target and if I didn't adjust my hold soon enough some shots went wherever they wanted. Here are some pics and I know I need some more trigger time with each.























Feel free to add any advice on the shooting. (G30 230gr FMJ WWB) (G19 115gr FMJ WWB)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I own a G30 and a G17. To me trigger control is everything. When I do my job at those distances I get a nice BIG hole right in the middle of the target.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Do a search for " Shoot like a Navy Seal". There are some very good tips there. Also do lots of dry fire practice. 

Your groups will shrink considerably.
GW


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would recommend that you load three rounds at a time and slow down. Concentrate on getting your combat grip correct, so that you are pushing with your strong arm, and pulling with your weak arm. Your thumbs (both pointing forward) should be pretty much relaxed, with all of the tension on the heel of your strong hand and the fingers and palm of your weak hand. Your trigger finger should be independent of the others, so that you can pull straight back without losing your sight picture on the bulls eye.

I would shoot slowly from 7 yards, till every shot is clustered around the bulls eye, then back up in increments, whenever your point of impact starts to be near your point of aim. To help you 'follow through,' imagine that you are guiding the bullet all the way into the target, as if it were a wire guided missile. This, alone, may improve your targets more than anything else.

You're doing fine, but it's time to bear down on your fundamentals and spend your expensive ammo wisely.


----------

